# need upgrade advice



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

I've heard there is a "correct" way to go about upgrading.
my situation
4 phones on my plan (unlimited)
2 are SGS3 (mine and the wifey)
2 are DX (parents)
the 2 DX's were not upgrade eligiable until sept/oct. so when i upgraded mine/wifes 2 DX's to SGS3, i kept the unlimited data plan
but that left my parents behind because their phones were not upgrade ready until now.
my understanding is that if i tried to get them SGS3's now, i would lose my unlimited plan.
however i hear their may be another way of going about that without losing my unlimited?
if so, can someone PM me the method? or am I SOL?
Thanks!


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

edit: Thanks blaineevans for informing me of my mistake. Please read his post.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

con247 said:


> If you upgrade any phones that are unlimited now, all of you will be on shared plans. So if your parents upgrade without paying full price, you all need to switch to share plans.


False. I just upgraded to the SGS3 and my father (primary line) kept his unlimited, while I got dropped into tiered (not shared).

Until the primary line is upgraded, you may continue use of unlimited on any phones you do not upgrade (meaning your parents can upgrade, but will lose their unlimited and will each be moved to a tiered plan). Once the primary line accepts an upgrade, everyone moves to shared.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

appreciate the info. but still slightly confused.. my phone is the primary line and is upgraded to the sgs3 (but still kept unlimited because i got in before they switched to shared)

I guess I'll simplify the info i'm seeking
1) is there any way to upgrade them but still have them keep unlimited (i assume paying full price for a phone is the only way?)
2) if they upgraded to the sgs3 but got a sub'd phone, only their phones would moved to tiered plan, leaving mine in tact? (am i thinking about that correctly?)
how is that going to effect my bill? would they just have me pay for 2 separate plans? my unlimited (2 phones) and then a 2nd shared plan?
thx


----------



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

Only way to keep unlimited is to pay full price. You will never be able to use an upgrade and keep unlimited.

Other options, Craigslist, Swappa, eBay, Amazon. Will have to pay full price or buy from 3rd party.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Just to jump on something that was said here, I pre-ordered the S3 before the deadline and kept my unlimited data. My father is the primary line, and he's up for an upgrade in two more months. When he upgrades, will I loose my unlimited data?


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

TenderloinShadow said:


> Just to jump on something that was said here, I pre-ordered the S3 before the deadline and kept my unlimited data. My father is the primary line, and he's up for an upgrade in two more months. When he upgrades, will I loose my unlimited data?


If he upgrades at the subsidized price, yea you will lose your unlimited data. If he purchases at full retail price or buys a second hand phone, you'll be fine.


----------



## faehsemc (Apr 29, 2012)

Get them phones via swappa. Have them activate the phones and sell their old ones. May not be as cheap as a subsidized phone but cheaper than buying outright

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

dvader said:


> appreciate the info. but still slightly confused.. my phone is the primary line and is upgraded to the sgs3 (but still kept unlimited because i got in before they switched to shared)
> 
> I guess I'll simplify the info i'm seeking
> 1) is there any way to upgrade them but still have them keep unlimited (i assume paying full price for a phone is the only way?)
> ...


1) The only way to upgrade and keep unlimited is to pay full retail, or buy them used.
2) They would each be charged for separate tiered data plans ($30 /ea for 2GB). You keep your unlimited at the price you're already paying.

Example: We're still on the Nationwide Talk & Text w/ 1400 minutes and unlimited text. Phone A (being the primary line) has unlimited data ($29.99), Phone B, C, and D all pay $30.00 (each) for their own 2GB of data. I just upgraded phone D last week to the SGS3, phone A still has unlimited data.

Basically, until phone A upgrades, it stays like this. Once he does, all phones change to a shared plan.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

You know how I do it? I add a dummy line for $9/m and get whatever new phone I want. Then I switch it to my primary (unlimited) line 24 hours later. Then I sell whatever phone I like the least and put a dumb phone on that line --- never to be used again.

Did it a month and a half ago for my s3. It works.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> You know how I do it? I add a dummy line for $9/m and get whatever new phone I want. Then I switch it to my primary (unlimited) line 24 hours later. Then I sell whatever phone I like the least and put a dumb phone on that line --- never to be used again.
> 
> Did it a month and a half ago for my s3. It works.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


That works as well, however..

9.99*24 = An Extra $239.76 you're spending over a two year span just to keep your unlimited.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> That works as well, however..
> 
> 9.99*24 = An Extra $239.76 you're spending over a two year span just to keep your unlimited.


Yup. Small price to pay to have the latest tech and use 30GB+ a month...

(My opinion)


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

I tried doing this but they keep telling me that whatever I swap my upgrade over will have a tier data plan. 
I have a dummy line with an upgrade and wanting to use it to get my wife a phone. 
Tips? Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Well using my basic phone upgrade to get my wife a new phone. But for me to do that they said I would have to basically upgrade from basic phone to smart phone and get data package for that line which i dont use to begin with. 
Anyone know if your able to put back the basic phone line and loose the data after upgrading that line?
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> I tried doing this but they keep telling me that whatever I swap my upgrade over will have a tier data plan.
> I have a dummy line with an upgrade and wanting to use it to get my wife a phone.
> Tips? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I just took an upgrade from a different line on my family plan to get the SGS3 and because my line wasn't the one upgraded VzW kept me on unlimited and changed the other line to tiered data. The guy at the store changed me to the 2GB plan and I called VzW to change to the 4GB plan and they told me I should not have lost unlimited because my line was not the one that was upgraded regardless of the fact I'm using the new device.


----------



## Dafryinpan (Dec 20, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> Well using my basic phone upgrade to get my wife a new phone. But for me to do that they said I would have to basically upgrade from basic phone to smart phone and get data package for that line which i dont use to begin with.
> Anyone know if your able to put back the basic phone line and loose the data after upgrading that line?
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


This.

I have the same issue I have a line with a dumb phone, if I upgrade it to smart phone, can I switch it back to a dumb phone and lose the data after the fact?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Dafryinpan said:


> This.
> 
> I have the same issue I have a line with a dumb phone, if I upgrade it to smart phone, can I switch it back to a dumb phone and lose the data after the fact?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


I was told once you add the old dumb phone it cancels the data on that line.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I just took an upgrade from a different line on my family plan to get the SGS3 and because my line wasn't the one upgraded VzW kept me on unlimited and changed the other line to tiered data. The guy at the store changed me to the 2GB plan and I called VzW to change to the 4GB plan and they told me I should not have lost unlimited because my line was not the one that was upgraded regardless of the fact I'm using the new device.


That was my scenario at the store but I didn't take it lightly because I called day before and talk to two different rep at the store with the same story I wasn't gonna loose my unlimited if I swap the phone etc she went on saying that phone has to stay with the same line and can't swap blah blah blah. Anywahs she said she could do it but morally she won't. So I called tech line and that person called the store and I still have my ult data and good now.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> That was my scenario at the store but I didn't take it lightly because I called day before and talk to two different rep at the store with the same story I wasn't gonna loose my unlimited if I swap the phone etc she went on saying that phone has to stay with the same line and can't swap blah blah blah. Anywahs she said she could do it but morally she won't. So I called tech line and that person called the store and I still have my ult data and good now.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah when I called customer service to change to the 4GB plan the guy was annoyed that the store tried to screw me. I was shocked and didn't expect to get my unlimited plan back but I did. 

I may have "lost tethering" ;-) but it's ok because I used around 4-5GBs last month lol so the 2GB plan would not work too well for me and nor would the 4GB plan apparently.


----------

